# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Tìm driver của mainboard

## quyend832

tôi mới cài lại win nhưng đĩa cd driver của mainboard bị that lac.cấu hính của main như sau :
model 775i65g
chipset intel i865p/pe/g/i848p
southbridge intel 82801eb (ich5)
lpcio winbond w83627/hf
co pac nao có địa chỉ download không ? chỉ giùm !!! hoặc gửi vào địa chỉ mail : [email protected] .toi xin chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## thanhlong24

thử cái này xem nhá: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&level=4&conn=3&downtypeid=3&getdow  n=false

----------


## trananh607

tốt nhất là bạn vào tìm kiếm trên mạng đi. chỉ cần biết serial của main là tìm được ngay ấy mà. thậm chí cứ đánh vào google cũng có thể tìm thấy

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

vào ******************* gỏ lệnh vào ô tìm kiếm có lẽ sẽ tìm được cái bạn cần chúc vui

----------

